# Never seen this one before...



## MAGreen (Jan 5, 2009)

I found this posted on craigslist in San Diego.

BETTER THAN KINDLE! *COLOR* E-Book Reader Ebook - $200 (San Diego)

Please scroll down for a list of features and pictures. Please call ***-***-**** rather than sending an email, too many emails are spam these days and a waste of time. thanks!

Product Description

The days of running to the bookstore to pick up the latest novels are over with this new eBook Reader from RCA. With the eBook you can instantly download and access the newest books and your favorite magazines instantly. The large, color LCD screen lets you comfortably view your favorite selections while the convenient touch screen lets you turn pages, make notes or adjust screen and font size. And the 56K modem or Ethernet connection lets you download new selections in a snap from the internet or your PC.

Yes can even put your own texts (even multilanguage) on this device. You need a shareware Book Designer 3.0 application that allows you to convert any Text file (even in a language different from english) to a .IMP file that REB 1200 understands. File that can be moved to EBook's compact flash card via Flash Card Reader or via Ethernet port and EBook will recognise it and put it into a bookshelf. There are many other applications out there too: http://www.chromakinetics.com/REB1200/convert.htm

Technical data

Manufacturer: RCA 
Model: REB 1200 - Latest Final Firmware 3.3 
Display : Color 
Display Type : 480 x 640 Color Touch-Screen LCD 
Built-In Memory : 256 MB on Compact Flash Card. Memory is expandable for up to 256MB of memory storage 
Battery : Removable Internal Rechargeable Lithium-Ion (from 8 to 13 hours of reading time, depends on Screen Brightness & Contrast Settings)

Ports: CompactFlash Expansion Slot, Ethernet Connection, Modem Connection, Power Adapter in

Power Adapter: Universal AC/DC Power Adapter (100-240 V, 43-60 Hz) 
Modem Build-in : Yes 
Modem Speed (BPS) : 56K

Built-in Network Port : Ethernet 10Mb


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Sounds like it's a device that is no longer produced, from browsing around the link you provided...

Betsy


----------



## MAGreen (Jan 5, 2009)

Yep, looks like it's no longer in production. I can't believe this guy is trying to sell it for $200! 
Looks like it was a good attempt at an ebook reader when it was new. I like a lot of the features. If they had an e-ink screen, it might have been a winner!


----------



## Cardinal (Feb 24, 2010)

Here's a review from 2001:

http://reviews.cnet.com/e-book-readers/rca-reb1200-ebook/1707-3508_7-4744906.html

Good luck loading books on it. From the review "there's a very limited universe of books to choose from. It supports only books released in the Gemstar eBook format, which currently consists of the top-selling nonfiction and fiction titles, a few periodicals, and a smattering of classics. The REB1200 won't display books in the Microsoft Reader or Adobe Acrobat eBook Reader formats. And the books you buy can only be read on your e-book, not on your PC or on a friend's e-book."


----------



## Pirate (Jul 5, 2009)

Google is your friend.


----------



## R. M. Reed (Nov 11, 2009)

I had the black and white RCA REB 1100 reader. The color one was very expensive. RCA quit the business abruptly, leaving its users stranded. There are updated versions of the 1100 and you can still get books for it, but I have no idea if anything is available for the color unit. I would not buy this now.


----------



## LauraB (Nov 23, 2008)

R. Reed said:


> I had the black and white RCA REB 1100 reader. The color one was very expensive. RCA quit the business abruptly, leaving its users stranded. There are updated versions of the 1100 and you can still get books for it, but I have no idea if anything is available for the color unit. I would not buy this now.


I wouldn't say stranded. I still have mine and it still works  . I can't get new books, but I can still read the ones on it I haven't finished. Read an Anne Rice book a few weeks ago on it because the book wasn't available on kindle. It works fine. I can also put public domain on it. I don't, I put them on kindle or sony now. But I can. But yes. The bookstore is closed for the RCA.


----------

